# Use of the Kindle



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm getting closer to buying one of these things. I was wondering if the pastors who own a Kindle ever used it in the pulpit? My understanding is that I could must my sermons notes on it. Also, I would have access to numerous Bible translations at my fingertips and I could refer to other sources as well. 

True?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are gonna do that I would say that there are better options thatn a kindle. If you already have a computer, Logos would be a great option. You would have to set it up where it would not be seen as a computer if thats what you are going for.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> If you are gonna do that I would say that there are better options thatn a kindle. If you already have a computer, Logos would be a great option. You would have to set it up where it would not be seen as a computer if thats what you are going for.



That's not what I'm going for. I'm thinking the Kindle because it is hand-held. I'm just not sure how easy it is to move from one book to another. I want my sermon notes on the Kindle.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 18, 2009)

Just noticed this the other day--pending release in 2010, from a company called Plastic Logic. Looks like a larger format e-reader, which might be helpful in your situation:

Plastic Logic


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Just noticed this the other day--pending release in 2010, from a company called Plastic Logic. Looks like a larger format e-reader, which might be helpful in your situation:
> 
> Plastic Logic



That was interesting...although it seemed like it took awhile to get from one page to another.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 18, 2009)

Ivan,

I have a Kindle DX, and don't think I would use it from the pulpit. The screen saver could come on, or there could be lag in turning pages. And it would not be very easy to go from book to book while in the pulpit (not unlike reaching down to get a physical book). 

I really like my Kindle DX, but I don't think it would be practical to use that way.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Ivan,
> 
> I have a Kindle DX, and don't think I would use it from the pulpit. The screen saver could come on, or there could be lag in turning pages. And it would not be very easy to go from book to book while in the pulpit (not unlike reaching down to get a physical book).
> 
> I really like my Kindle DX, but I don't think it would be practical to use that way.



Fred, 

What I've seen so far today indicates what you are saying. I'll still probably buy one. All the books, plus newspapers and magazines...gotta love it!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan,
> ...



We know! You were just looking for a really good reason to buy one!  Well, the Kindle itself is a really good reason for buying one! I say go for it! I love my Kindle!


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you thought of using a netbook, a little ASUS eee?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah kindle chapter switching is too slow, i can't even keep up in the pews, i would recommend a tablet PC for the pulpit. 

kindle is awesome for the numerous free books online.


----------

